# Bandsaw Riser Blocks



## Schroedc (Apr 1, 2015)

So I'm doing some processing today to clean up my pile of pieces I've saved for pen blanks and I'm hitting the limits cutting some bigger stuff down on my late 60's/early 70's Rockwell 14 inch bandsaw. Wondering if anyone here has had experience with putting a riser block in to one and which supplier to recommend. Also- How easy are blades going to be to get for it or will I end up mail ordering them for it? I'm already running a 2HP motor in it so I don't think I'll have any issues with power.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sprung (Apr 1, 2015)

Colin, I can't help you as to which riser block to purchase - my saw came with one already on it. This the same ubiquitous 14" bandsaw design that takes 93 1/2" blades? If so, a 105" blade is what they would use with a 6" riser. My Delta 14", built in 1946, with a 6" riser takes 105" blades - very easy to find anywhere you'd buy bandsaw blades from. You'll even find them at Rockler and Woodcraft in the stores - when my last blade was in need of replacement, I easily found exactly what I needed at the Minneapolis Woodcraft because I was there and because I didn't want to have to order it and wait for it to be shipped.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 1, 2015)

I put a set in my Jet 14" and it took the blades from a 93-1/2" to a 105"...both standard shelf lengths. If you can find the blocks that are supposed to work for your saw, you're in business. Just need to make sure the kit also includes longer upper guide bar and blade guard. Mine did, I think yours is quite similar from memory. Most of the 14" saws seem to come from the same mold, with minor changes such as paint and badging.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 1, 2015)

Matt...GMTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 1, 2015)

Sprung said:


> ubiquitous



This would have been a good candidate for Senc's word of the week. I had to look it up to make sure it wasn't something bad.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> This would have been a good candidate for Senc's word of the week. I had to look it up to make sure it wasn't something bad.



I see that word everywhere.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## tocws2002 (Apr 1, 2015)

When I bought a used Jet 14" bandsaw it came with a homemade 6" riser. Guy just cut a dado in two pieces of maple and glued them together. Fabricated a longer wooden blade guard, added a longer bolt to attach the riser to the saw and it was good to go. Takes a 105" band, which is pretty easy to find.

I can take pictures of it if you are interested in seeing it.

If you are still looking to buy, I believe grizzly makes one that will fit most 14" saws and is supposedly more reasonably priced than other brands I've seen.

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 1, 2015)

If you find yours is different or you end up with a funky blade length, that really isn't a big deal - there are plenty of places that will make them to your spec. I use John at www.woodcraftbands.com. It is a small outfit in western NC, and they set them up as you order them. I've had better quality AND better pricing than bigger names at the retail (local and online) shops, even though I have a routine length. I order 5 at a time, both to have some extras and to save $1/blade (he adds $1/blade if you buy less than 5). And I like supporting John and his business. As I recall, someone here on WB first recommended him to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------

